# Looking to adapt(or buy) some pigeons near Los Angeles



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

I live near Los Angeles(San Fernando Valley to be exact) and I am looking to adopt or buy 3-4 pigeons ofr my new aviary. I already have 4 pigeons I love them 
Please let me know if you have any available..
pictures will be appreciated..

Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello there! I'd highly recommend that you contact this rescue http://www.mickaboo.org/mickacoo.html
and also check on Petfinder http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi?pet.Animal=Bird&pet.Breed=pigeon&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=11749 .
There are tons of lovely pigeons looking to be adopted into good homes all over, many are in California.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Matt...

I live quite near you in the Simi Valley area and depending on your purposes and intent for your birds, can "hook you up" with some or with someone who can give you some...what kinds of birds do you already have? How large is your aviary? Do you breed? What do you do with your birds? (fly, race, show, pet only etc...). With that info, we will know who, where and how to find the right birds for you...

p.s. check out the King Care-a-Van thread for info on this special breed.


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

kippermom,

I have 4 birds right now and I keep them as pets. I have white King, male and his mate a breed that I dont know and 2 of their babies. My aviary could hold 10 birds easily I believe but for now I am looking to get may be another 2-4 birds.
I like fantails, or pretty colored pigeons  It doesnt really matter that much.. In my yard I also have 6 chickens(in separate coop).
I dont intend to race, show or breed the birds..just keep them as pets..
Let me know who you can hook me up with..
I also checked the above mentioned two websites and I couldnt find anything available close by..

thank you for your help,


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Matt! Please do check back as Kippermom is very close to you and has rescues needing homes. I also rescue birds here in So Cal, but I am down in South Orange County. There is no shortage of pigeons needing a good home, so stay in touch, and we'll see what we can do.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

If you could post pics of your loft and birds it would really help us know what breed or how many would best suit your set up. (p.s. If you do not replace their eggs with fake ones they will fill your loft within the year all by themselves!l ) So, if you want to adopt 2 or 4, you need to figure out how you are going to control their breeding...since you already have a King, would another pair of that breed be of interest to you? (Check out the King Care-a-Van thread and see pics of some available birds on Elizabeth's Mickcoo
site and her rescuereport. If you fill out an application for Elizabeth and get approved I am sure we could get a pair or two of her Kings to you and it would be a great service and save those lives...


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,
sorry for the late reply. I am sorry I dont have picures of my loft yet. I have been very busy organizing their loft. I hung some perches and stuff in there.
Ye sI have a male king with a red winged smaller type breed mate. Yes they have made 3 babies this year and one of them was lost to a predator(I used to fly them, not anymore).
I would like to get other breeds other than the king..I just want to have variety..and I am planning to stop their breeding by putting fake egss in their nest as soon as I can(by the way where do we get those fake eggs?)
Anyway I appreciate your help..I also keep looking at local shelters but havent found one single pigeon yet  so there IS actually a shortage of pigeons around here...


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

by the way I really like the fan tails' look 
I fI could get couple of those that would be great ...


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

You can get fake eggs at Jedds Pigeon Supply either on the web or at their store in the Valley...and there is NOT a shortage of pigeons needing rescue......just ask Terry. Most rescues, however, are either ferals, Kings, or lost homers/racers...not fantails. While my focus right now is the Kings, Terry has a variety of other birds available...also check the Pasadena Humane Society web site as they often have pigeons. If you really want fantails, you will probaby need to buy them from a fancier. You might check local pigeon clubs or shows as well. Good luck.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't have any fantails looking for a home right now. Our member, Risingstarfans, breeds fantails for show. You might want to check with him to see if he has any available. He is located in Southern California.

Terry


----------

